# AEP Camp and Mushrooms



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello to all! Going down for our annual trip the end of April to Ohio Power. 2 questions... First, Do all campsites open in April or is it the first week of May?
Second, last year we stumbled across a few Morels and they were tasty fried up over the fire! I have never hunted Morels before and would like some advice on where to look for them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bass assasin (Jul 23, 2007)

below dead elm trees


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

i also have done very well around elm tree's dead or alive more around the dead ones i find alot of grey sponge around rocky creek banks facing south east


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

FishThis said:


> Hello to all! Going down for our annual trip the end of April to Ohio Power. 2 questions... First, Do all campsites open in April or is it the first week of May?
> Second, last year we stumbled across a few Morels and they were tasty fried up over the fire! I have never hunted Morels before and would like some advice on where to look for them. Thanks in advance!


You will waste hours and days if you don't know what an ELm or an Ash look like. Learn to recognize the bark, leaves and the canopy. Once you can pick out these types of trees you are on your way. One thing about hunting AEP, just drive around and you will see cars parked all along the road, most of these people are hunting mushrooms. Be careful though because up untill noon it may be a turkey hunter and them big guns make big holes!!! If you are taking little ones into the woods please wait until after noon, also make sure you know what you are picking although by then most of the false morels are gone. I rarely find them down there but occasionally I come accross one. 
One more thing,
If you see Bigfoot don't tell anyone, they'll never believe you


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Yea don't worry about the bears, snakes and the occational big cat sighting. Bigfoot will just say hi and keep walking. Oh yea and don't worry about the Campsite C lake monster, he's a dandy.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

hey fishin junky!!!! thats not funny. i came at c all of the time and by god there is someting out there!!!! jason


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

It's not my first trip down to Ohio Power, I've been turkey hunting, grouse hunting and fishing there since the late 80's. I never put much effort into hunting mushrooms so thanks for the advice on that. Not a first timer.


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

jasonrobinson said:


> hey fishin junky!!!! thats not funny. i came at c all of the time and by god there is someting out there!!!! jason


roflmao ! Yep they come into camp late at night, They are called *****. And no, I don't believe in bigfoot wandering around. Sit back, chill and have another cold one........


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

i think it was the bud light monster. lol.. jason


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

jasonrobinson said:


> i think it was the bud light monster. lol.. jason


Yes sir ree, I believe in that monster for sure, and there are more than one of them running around down there. I may not have seen them but, there are trail signs of them everywhere you go.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

yuper. but you know its them monsters that dont pick up after themselfs that make it bad for us. and will bring it all to a end one day. seems i am alaways picking up others trash. jason


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I here ya brother, It's a danged shame. I don't know but maybe with the price of metals going up there will be some can hunters out. This could be just wishful thinking though. I for one will continue to carry a small garbage bag in my pack and carry out what I can. That don't add up to much seeing I don't get there too often, but every little bit counts.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

that you are right. they have a thing going on where you can GIVE some of your time to help clean up the land. me and the old lady do a weekend a year. it all adds up in the end. jason


----------

